# accepted to chapman?



## Rami7007 (Feb 28, 2008)

anyone heard any word from chapman?

I just got accepted into the film production program... I haven't received the letter yet, but when i login the website says "Admission Approved." just wondering if anyone else has heard yet.

honestly, i dont even care about hearing from USC because its such a long shot and chapman really does seem like it tops most film schools.


----------



## jsirkin (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! thats soon! congrats...I hope to see that message soon...what track did you apply to? Directing, Cine?


----------

